# Sunday Purchase



## madpaddla (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello all:

 Bought these off the same guy today for $25.

 Milk glass jars?
 3 Mclarens imperial cheese
 2 larkin soap
 1 mum (phila)
 and the others are all sorts of stuff hazel atlas  etc


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 29, 2006)

3 Atwoods Jannice Bitters
 1 purlple glass pat feb 10 03
 1 Duffy Whiskey
 ??? dont know this one
 1 snuff jar   on top perfume
 1 green pickle jar ?? ?
 1 purple cup / jar j w beardsley's sons pat june 23 03


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 29, 2006)

last one 

 1 ruby red (not really an amber) Embossing all over front and back 
 Consolidated Distilling Corporation, Philladelphia PA   Patent appied for on bottom

 1 clear thin necked bottle

 1 jar shaped like an apple.  Applied lip (I think) embossed with leaves

 1 "Atlas E - Z seal" jar says atlas on bottom.

 Got all these botttles for $25 bucks  wish he had more.  He also had a ton of milk of mag bottles, I left those for him.  

 Also got sodas, meds, 3 Atlas 1908 jars, etc.   Did I get my money's worth? ? 

 Thank you Antique-Bottle,
 Madpaddla


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Ben...

 You got the "fever" bad, don't you...?  I'm gonna have to come down your way and give you some first aid buddy!!!!  The winter time can really put a damper on the "Bottle" fever... yeah, it's all about the glass, but save yourself some room for the great bottles that you're going to find, my friend... don't be reckless with your purchases... be patient because these bottles... this glass...  will come to you. I promise![]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 30, 2006)

Waynes right Ben but don't ever miss out on a good purchase when you find one. You got a goooood deal on the those bottles.[]


----------



## madman (Jan 30, 2006)

you got some keepers in there!! the cream jars are cool i collect them, soak them in acid thell clean up nicely mike


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks all.  

 Mike, What acid is that ? ?  I have about 50 of em.  Will get rid of them very cheap.  If they were cleaned up would look nice.

 Running out of space,

 Madpaddla


----------

